
How Chrome Could Reduce the Extension Privacy Concerns - twapi
https://browsernative.com/block-chrome-extensions-on-select-domain-names-2870/
======
Esau
If you are concerned about privacy, using a web browser produced by an
advertising company is probably unwise.

